# Provigil anyone?



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Does ANYONE have any experience with Provigil???

I have tried everything short of ground up rat liver mixed with camel excrement!

After my Lamotrigine / Lamictal trial, I am considering trying Provigil, however I have read little on this one for DPD.

Would appreciate any advice.

Dan


----------



## fattmik (Jun 15, 2007)

I tried Provigil for a few days (even though it's expensive here...I was desperate to see if it would work). My experience with it was similar to my reaction to Wellbutrin...made me feel mildly manic, definitely helped me focus a bit more, but didn't eliminate or alter the DP. I would say it's akin to Adderrall without the focus. The next day I felt tired and had a bit of a stimulant hangover, so I didn't really see a reason to continue.

Good luck with it, I hope it works for you.


----------

